# Meetups expats-locals in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria



## salva72 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi,

I would like to know if there are any people in Gran Canaria organizing meetups to socialize local and foreign people living in the island.

happy new year!

Salvador


----------



## pgilon (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello!! I am considering teaching at an international school in Las Palmas. How do you like living there?? I am a female from California.. do you think it is a safe place to live?


----------



## salva72 (Dec 30, 2007)

*hi*

Gran Canaria island I think is nice place to be, not very high or low temperatures at least by the coast, is different if we talk about the mountains...The security is good from my point of view.

There are plenty of photos in Flickr doing a simple search like maspalomas or muelle nautico or ciudad jardin can show a bit of what you can expect to see.

I have been lived for 3+ years in Barcelona and now considering to go back soon..


----------



## cruzcampo10 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well - we might be interested in the same job!! I am thinking of a job in a school... Was wondering what 1,450 euro per month would be like to live on alone? Any ideas


----------



## salva72 (Dec 30, 2007)

*hi*

Yes, is decent money for being in the island but you are not going to be the rich of the city, check the web elbaul.es for renting prices of flats and so on..


----------



## richard1985 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello

Could you help me at all?

I'm moving to Gran Canaria at the end of August and was hoping you could assist in what the best plan would be? 

Work available? Accomadtion?

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Richard


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

richard1985 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could you help me at all?
> 
> ...



Hi Richard, what are the details?? where abouts do you plan to move to, what qualifications do you have, is it just you?? what sort of accomodation do you need?

I can tell you this so far, work is very scarce, accomation I'm sure will be available, it maybe pricey at this time of the year, altho you'll be just about over the height of the tourist season

Jo xxx


----------



## richard1985 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm hoping to just get a bar job or something? IS work not that easy to find then? I was dreading someone saying that!

Not sure what area, probably the gay part? 

Richard


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

richard1985 said:


> I'm hoping to just get a bar job or something? IS work not that easy to find then? I was dreading someone saying that!
> 
> Not sure what area, probably the gay part?
> 
> Richard



I believe Las Canteras area, south of the island is the "gay part". I dont know much about Gran Canaria I'm afraid

Sorry

Jo


----------



## salva72 (Dec 30, 2007)

For jobs in bars I think you should go to Playa del Ingles mainly, and for acomodation look in the nearby areas ... and dont pay a lot for renting any flat because here the rents are lower than in Madrid and Barcelona...


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

yes playa del ingles has a large gay comuinty with many bars,clubs and restaurants in aplace called the Jumbo centre.I rented a hoilday let right across the road(very active at night).It was not for me at all! but a nice place.


----------

